# Ocean Derailment



## Seaboard92 (Nov 25, 2018)

Based on some pictures I'm seeing it looks like the Ocean picked a switch in Halifax today. I'm not sure if that was before or after departure. Based on the fact they do back the train out to wye it.


----------



## cpotisch (Nov 25, 2018)

Yikes. How did that happen? :unsure:


----------



## Seaboard92 (Nov 25, 2018)

Looks like it picked a switch. Been a rough week for the Ocean. It's not uncommon. But with fixed coupling trains the results look more like this.


----------



## cpotisch (Nov 25, 2018)

Seaboard92 said:


> Looks like it picked a switch. Been a rough week for the Ocean. It's not uncommon. But with fixed coupling trains the results look more like this.


Sorry, what does "pick a switch" mean?


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Nov 25, 2018)

http://www.railsystem.net/turnouts/

To “pick a switch” something has to go wrong.  Multi reason could cause this issue.  The simple definition is a train goes on two different tracks.  In the above picture you see the front of the train going to the left, while the rear of the train is going straight.  The derailed car is the point where the train changed direction. Noted where the switch is, and where the train stopped.  The train travel a bit before the brake had applied.

Pick a Switch: Failure of the Points, Frog, Guard Rail, switch throw rod, or even the switch changing direction while there a train travel over it.

Its unlike the dispatcher could throw the switch while a train was crossing over it.  There is multi safety device to prevent this.  A broken part of the switch would be the leading cause.  With a smaller chance of a wheel issue.


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Nov 25, 2018)

Also the train was going forward at the time of the derailment. Not back up.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Nov 26, 2018)

No Passengers aboard. 

This was the train that had arrived in Halifax the previous evening and was being turned prior to its 1pm departure back to Montreal. It had just backed out of the station and had started to pull forward to the Container Terminal where it would run around the loop-track…...then back down into the station.

Happened in the cut between Tower Rd and Young Ave:

 https://goo.gl/maps/VRZWxRKsMjy


----------



## cpotisch (Nov 26, 2018)

I take it at least a couple cars are damaged?


----------



## Skyline (Nov 26, 2018)

Glad there were no injuries, and the cars remained upright. Hopefully any damage is minor. Can repairs be made right in Halifax?

I'm assuming this would have become the next #14 heading to Halifax from Montreal. Does VIA have ample equipment in Montreal to make up a reasonably similar consist on Wednesday?


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Nov 26, 2018)

Skyline said:


> I'm assuming this would have become the next #14 heading to Halifax from Montreal. Does VIA have ample equipment in Montreal to make up a reasonably similar consist on Wednesday?




Just did a sample booking from Montreal on #14 for Wed and everything is shown as ‘Sold Out’ That’s usually a good indication that the train is cancelled and VIA is making alternative arrangements for only those already booked.

This is a Ren consist and cars are semi-permanently coupled so you can’t easily add a car. Train would probably have to deadhead back to the Montreal MMC to have this done but there should be spare coaches there as this was an the off-season consist.


----------



## Urban Sky (Nov 26, 2018)

NS VIA Fan said:


> Just did a sample booking from Montreal on #14 for Wed and everything is shown as ‘Sold Out’ That’s usually a good indication that the train is cancelled and VIA is making alternative arrangements for only those already booked.


Not this time:


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Nov 26, 2018)

Interesting!.....That has happened within the past 2 hours. And it is a Budd Consist.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Nov 26, 2018)

And it has changed again. The 'Cabin for 2 - Shower' category has been removed. That would only be available with a Ren Consist.  

On a Budd consist......there is one shared shower per Chateau or Manor Sleeper


----------



## Anderson (Nov 28, 2018)

Also, a Ren consist does not (I don't think) have Rooms for 1/Roomettes.  Looks like they scrambled a Budd set into service for the occasion.


----------



## cpotisch (Nov 28, 2018)

Anderson said:


> Also, a Ren consist does not (I don't think) have Rooms for 1/Roomettes.  Looks like they scrambled a Budd set into service for the occasion.


Correct. Just Cabins for 2.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Nov 28, 2018)

They aren't operating the extra Budd set this Christmas from what I can tell. Time will tell if the Ocean runs as a Budd train this winter as it has in years past while a ren set is out of service.


----------



## cpotisch (Nov 29, 2018)

So is this a somewhat rare opportunity to experience a Cabin for 1 or Berth on the Ocean?


----------

